# Wheat germ OK in vitamins if intolerant to wheat?



## Gary N. (Sep 12, 2002)

I have IBS and am intolerant to wheat (among many other things). I'd like to switch vitamins, but the 15th non-medicinal ingredient (of about 25) is wheat germ. Will this be OK for me?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Nope. Let no wheat cross thine lips.MNL


----------

